# Le gestionnaire des taches sur MacOSX



## adios (29 Avril 2003)

Bonjour à tous. Je suis un nouvel utilisateur de Mac.
Je dois dire que je me demande comment j'ai fait pour rester aussi longtemps sur PC....

Par contre, je n'arrive pas à trouver sur Mac l'équivalent du "gestionnaire des taches" de windows...
En fait je recherche les diverses informations sur la mémoire, RAM et fraction de CPU utilisées par chaque programme ou application.
Cela me permettera de savoir quel program prend le plus de ressources, de choisir lesquels fermer et de comprendre pourquoi mon i-book rame souvent.

Merci d'avance à tous pour votre aide et ce forum agréable.
@+


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (29 Avril 2003)

Il y a plusieurs possibilités...

Premièrement, la plus simple : dans le dossier Utilitaires (qui se trouve lui-même dans le dossier Applications), tu peux lancer le Visualiseur d?opérations, qui va t'ouvrir une belle fenêtre avec une liste de processus (pas nécessairement des programmes) en cours, avec le pourcentage de CPU utilisé, la RAM consommée et l'utilisateur qui l'a déclenchée (root voulant dire le Système, dans ce cas-ci).

Sinon, tu as aussi dans le même dossier Utilitaires, l'application Moniteur CPU. Elle ne te sera pas d'une grande utilité, c'est juste une jauge qui évolue en fonction de l'activité du(des) processeurs.

Enfin, il y a le Terminal. Tu peux entrer la commande _top_ (agrandis bien la fenêtre du Terminal avant de lancer la commande) et visualiser alors une liste exhaustive, et rafraîchie en temps réel, des processus en cours...

Voilà, j'espère que tu trouveras ton bonheur...


----------



## adios (29 Avril 2003)

si je trouve mon bonheur? Tu veux rire?!
Bien sur que je trouve mon bonheur!! Ta réponse est compléte, précise.
C'est nickel. 
Merci beaucoup.
A+


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par adios:</font><hr /> * Bien sur que je trouve mon bonheur!! Ta réponse est compléte, précise.
C'est nickel.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Bienvenue sur Mac !


----------



## mtra (30 Avril 2003)

pour le terminal top -u te donne la liste eds process tri ar CPU decroissant . tres utile pour trouvé le process gourmant ! ensuite tu tapes q pour quitter.


----------



## Hopf (30 Avril 2003)

A propos de la merveilleuse commande top, celle-ci indique aussi le nombre de pageouts. Si le nombre de pageouts n'est pas égal à 0, c'est que ton ordinateur a été amené à swapper suite à un manque de RAM, d'où une perte de célérité certaine.


----------



## maousse (30 Avril 2003)

à top -u, je préfère maintenant "ps -auxc" qui présente tous les process (à la différence de top), les plus gourmands en tête, sans prendre 15% de cpu pour se rafraichir toutes les secondes, comme une photo de l'état de ton système à un instant donné  (et quel beau paysage.... ! )


----------



## rezba (30 Avril 2003)

cool maousse, très cool !


----------



## maousse (1 Mai 2003)

be, j'ai rien inventé, moi


----------



## blueskyggs (29 Août 2009)

That's pretty good.

calcul courtier taux simulation credit immobilier de france pretUnesimulation credit immobiler de France a faire un pret.calcul courtier taux pret automobile comparatif credit auto voiture simulation pret


----------

